

Retrocomputing: What Modern Teens Think of a Computer You Can See Working - saundby
http://catsonkeyboards.blogspot.com/2009/07/bit-of-retrocomputing-bringing-up-ampro.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I really should dig out the Z80 based computer I made back in the mid 80s and
write it up. I wire-wrapped the first version, it worked first time up, so I
etched my own double-sided circuit board, and that also worked first time up.

4MHz Z80 with 8K RAM and 8K EPROM. Power transistors for switching motors on
and off, opto-isolated infrared sensors for input, and it drove my micro-
mouse.

I really should find it ...

